# Logic & Fallacies



## JM (Aug 7, 2006)

Is a Christian bound by logical fallacies? Can we appeal to authority [the Bible] without appealing to a fallacy? Can we use ridicule following Christ's example [when He called the Pharisees serpents, snakes, etc.] without this tactic being a fallacy?

By what authority are logical fallacies established and isn't that in itself an appeal to authority? 

Just a thought...


----------



## py3ak (Aug 7, 2006)

Darkwing Duck has made this point: if the Bible doesn't square with our idea of a fallacy, then which are we going to revise?
However, even Copi and Cohen allow an appeal to authority --as long as its a legitimate authority. Of course, how do you define that? But for us, I think, that solves the problem of appealing to the Bible; God is an omnicompetent authority.


----------

